# NIB have blocked my eBanking until I sign new terms and conditions



## twofor1 (27 Sep 2010)

Tried to go on to my NIB eBanking today and was met with an Important Information notice as follows;

Effective from 23rd Sept 2010

We have amended our eBanking terms and conditions to incorporate the fact you can now use your eBanking user ID and password (4 digit pin) to access 24/7 Telephone Banking and to identify yourself when you call us.

To avail of these services and to continue using eBanking, you must confirm that you have read these and agree to them by clicking register below.

To gain access to eBanking you must agree to the terms and conditions which will apply to your use of eBanking.

Below you will find links to the relevant terms and conditions.

General terms and conditions
Special terms and conditions for Direct Banking
Special terms and conditions for receipt of documents in electronic mailbox.

You must confirm that you have read these and you agree to them by signing below. (Your 4 digit pin is your electronic signature) You have to put in the pin and click on sign. 

End.


I didn’t sign it, particularly as the new general terms and conditions apply to all products and services that you avail of from NIB (Including Trackers) I don’t know what has changed in this 10 pages of small print. 

I think this is a bit heavy handed by NIB, sign that you agree to these new terms and conditions now or you don’t have eBanking. 

Has anyone else got this when they tried to log in today ?


The new terms and conditions can be found here under Special Terms and Conditions - Direct Banking, Effective Date 23rd Sept 2010.


[broken link removed]


----------



## Tomorrow (27 Sep 2010)

Hi there

Yes, I just tried to log on.

I agree with you that it is a bit heavy handed and I certainly did not have the time to read through all of the small print!

Tomorrow


----------



## Gervan (27 Sep 2010)

Tomorrow indeed. There are two sets of conditions each ten pages long, for starters. Too tired to wade through it now. 
I'm wondering if there is anything in there about the guarantee, as after 30th Sept the Danish quarantee expires, and all we have is the Irish one, whatever that is worth. Time for a change?


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Sep 2010)

Be aware, if you are lucky enough to have an ECB tracker mortgage with NIB, that keeping open a current account is one of the terms and conditions attached to it.

Nothing to say you have to use their online banking, of course.


----------



## aristotle (28 Sep 2010)

I browsed through the T&C's but didnt see anything that was a worry.


----------



## twofor1 (28 Sep 2010)

That might be the case, I’m not sure.

Have you looked at 6 f. Variation, in the general terms and conditions, and 6.3, 6.4, 6.5 these deal with changing interest rates on products and services including trackers.

It’s wrong of NIB to insist you agree to these 20+ pages of small print immediately or we will block your eBanking.


----------



## aristotle (28 Sep 2010)

I can't see how that would override your mortgage agreement.

Besides, those sections look like the same T&C's as the 2009 version.


----------



## twofor1 (28 Sep 2010)

That’s my point, could it override my mortgage agreement, or any of the other agreements I have. They have not said, just sign it.

You must confirm by signing electronically that you have read and agree to these up dated terms and conditions.

My T&C's are pre 2009.


----------



## aristotle (28 Sep 2010)

twofor1 said:


> My T&C's are pre 2009.


 
If you use internet banking then you are alrady signed up to those 2009 T&C's. Don't worry, internet banking T&C's will not override your mortgage agreement.


----------



## twofor1 (28 Sep 2010)

But you are not just being asked to sign internet T&C's, you are being asked to sign up dated General Terms and Conditions that apply to all products or services that you avail of from NIB.


----------



## aristotle (28 Sep 2010)

Yes but you are already signed up to them. I suppose the best thing is to ring nIB and ask.


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Sep 2010)

aristotle said:


> I browsed through the T&C's but didnt see anything that was a worry [...] I can't see how that would override your mortgage agreement.


Nor I. I'm responding more to Gerwan's "time for a change?" comment. My own NIB tracker mortgage agreement stipulates that for the life of the loan I must maintain a current a/c with them — even if I only use it for the purpose of servicing the loan. So if you have one, don't close your current a/c or you may be forced off your tracker mortgage.


----------



## marksa (28 Sep 2010)

Gervan said:


> Tomorrow indeed. There are two sets of conditions each ten pages long, for starters. Too tired to wade through it now.
> I'm wondering if there is anything in there about the guarantee, as after 30th Sept the Danish quarantee expires, and all we have is the Irish one, whatever that is worth. Time for a change?


 
Looks to me like it is gearing up for the introduction of Post Office service, where NIB customers can lodge cash and cheques to any post office and withdraw cash from any post office. From what I can see only of the Ts and Cs have had a clause inserted about using the Post Office. It would have been nice if the message on logging onto eBanking had highlighted a summary of the changes to terms rather than a blunt force - accept or block approach.

As for "time to change" to what, and for what reason? Are you all going to repay your gold-plated ECB tracker mortgages , or change from the super eBanking service - just read another thread about the BoI offering!

All seems a storm in a tea-cup in my opinion. Hardly likely to be an underhanded way to get you off your ECB tracker mortgage as I'm sure the over-zealous (too late) Regulator would be all over them if that were the case.


----------



## Gervan (28 Sep 2010)

I was thinking it was time to change because I don't trust the Irish deposit guarantee. I don't have a mortgage, so am not tied to NIB at all. At this time, security means more than returns.


----------



## twofor1 (29 Sep 2010)

marksa said:


> It would have been nice if the message on logging onto eBanking had highlighted a summary of the changes to terms rather than a blunt force - accept or block approach.
> .


 
That would have been a help.

Or better still NIB could simply have informed us that in say 30 days time these new T&c’s were coming into effect and if anyone had an issue with them they had some time to question them or make alternative arrangements.

Instead, you log in Monday to be told read these 20+ pages of small print, sign that you agree to them, if you don’t sign we are not letting you have access to your money, your eBanking is blocked.

There might not be anything to worry about in these new T&s’s, but this heavy handed approach is wrong and an appalling way to treat customers.


----------



## aristotle (29 Sep 2010)

Send a complaint to NIB.


----------



## Lsquared (29 Sep 2010)

after reading the three documents and repeatedly clicking the sign link at the bottom (next to print) to accept new conditions, nothing happened - I was still blocked from accessing my account information. Surely we dont print these things, sign and return to the bank?? How does one accept the conditions on line? 

Feeling foolish but I just couldnt see a way to move from the conditions


----------



## aristotle (29 Sep 2010)

When you click to accept the conditions it should pop up the screen where you enter your PIN. So maybe you are not waiting long enough for that pop up, it can take a good few seconds...


----------



## SoylentGreen (29 Sep 2010)

On their web page they have this..

_*The Danish State Guarantee*_
_All deposits held with National Irish Bank are also covered by the Danish State Guarantee. This is a general guarantee that was introduced in October 2008 by the Danish Government. It guarantees 100% of the funds held in National Irish Bank savings and deposit accounts. This State Guarantee will expire on 30th September 2010._ 

So it appears that the Danish guarantee expires this week and then we have to rely on what Irish guarantee is in force after that. Am I reading this correctly?


[broken link removed]


----------



## helens (29 Sep 2010)

I have an ltv tracker mortgage with nib & i just signed that thing this morning as i was in a rush to pay a bill online & i didnt read it.

I hope i did the right thing by signing it.

we also have the ''easy'' current account which was set up with our mortgage in 2007 along with a small overdraft


----------



## Lsquared (29 Sep 2010)

I sucessfully logged in. The problem I was having was that I was using an open source system called ubuntu and the link would not respond until I restarted with windows. all is well.


----------



## Complainer (1 Oct 2010)

No new T&C's today for me. Just logged on as normal.


----------



## twofor1 (1 Oct 2010)

That's interesting.


----------



## michaelm (1 Oct 2010)

Lsquared said:


> I sucessfully logged in. The problem I was having was that I was using an open source system called ubuntu and the link would not respond until I restarted with windows. all is well.


The latest releases of ubuntu come with OpenJDK (Java)  which NIB online banking doesn't like.  You need to replace OpenJDK  with Sun JDK for the NIB online banking to work.


----------

